# Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????



## sagesse (29. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Wassergärtner,

ich baue gerade einen Gartenteich von ca 3600 l. Nun hat der Nachbar vorgeschlagen, seine Regenrinne, die nur ein paar Meter entfernt in dessen Garten endet, in unseren Teich einzuleiten. So würden wir enorm Wasser sparen und Regenwasser wäre ja gut für den Teich.
Das ist zwar sehr nett, aber ich bin skeptisch.
Wasser vom Dach in einer Großstadt kann schon sehr dreckig sein. Außerdem regenet es im Sommer doch manchmal sehr heftig, würde würde da unser Teich nicht total überlaufen und den ganzen Garten unter Wasser setzen?

Sollte ich besser dankend ablehnen?

Noch eine Frage: Ein Teichbauprofi hat mir geraten, besser 1,5 mm starke PVC-Folie zu verwenden, da käme nix durch und ich bräuchte dafür kein Teichvlies. Der Untergrund bei uns ist sandig und inzwischen ganz frei von Wurzeln und Steinen, da der Teich in einem ehemaligen großen Buddelkasten angelegt wird.
Ist 1,5 mm starke Folie für Anfänger nicht zu schwierig zu handhaben?
Brauche ich dann wirklich kein Teichvlies?
Oder würdet Ihr Kautschukfolie 1mm empfehlen, mit oder ohne Teichvlies?

Ich möchte nicht unhöflich wirken, aber da ich bereits am Bauen bin und die Folie demnächst bestellen sollte, bitte ich um möglichst schnelle Antworten.

Gruß und vielen Dank im voraus 

Doro


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo Doro!

Ich kann nur das sagen was ich gemacht habe und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Ich habe eine 1 mm PVC Folie mit einem 500 g Vlies genommen. Allerdings habe ich sehr viel Bauschutt auf unseren Grundstück.
Bei Dir würde ein 300 g Vlies bestimmt reichen.

PVC / Kautschuk: ( Alles eine Preisfrage )

PVC läßt sich schlechter verlegen aber mit geduld und etwas geschick ist dieses kein Problem. 

Wegen dem Bauschutt habe ich noch unter dem Vlies mit Sand gearbeitet. Schaden kann es nie auf Sicherheit zu gehen.

Hier wird Dir geholfen und ich habe den Anfang gemacht, sofern nicht einer schneller war mit dem Schreiben.

Und Regenwasser in den Teich: Ja, aber mit einer Vorfilterung!

.


----------



## sagesse (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Vielen Dank, Volker,

Was ist eine Vorfilterung und wie baut man eine Vorfilterung bei einer Regenrinne? 

Gruß Doro


----------



## Trautchen (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo Doro, also ich würde bei Deinem Nachbarn dankend ablehnen. Wir haben auch ein Haus und wenn es mal richtig pladdert, kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, was da für Wassermassen (und mit welcher Wucht) vom Dach kommen können. Dann wäre so ein rel. kleiner Teich im Nu übervoll, das geht wohl nur mit einem vernünftigen Überlauf. Außerdem hätte ich Angst vor dem vielen Dreck und Pollen und was sich da alles so sammelt. Aber dazu können Dir die Profis sicher noch genauer weiterhelfen. Bei mir besteht der Teich bislang auch noch nur aus einem großen tiefen Loch...


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Servus Doro

Ich würde die Dachentwässerung vom Nachbarn dankend ablehnen, wie du ja selbst schreibst,


> Wasser vom Dach in einer Großstadt kann schon sehr dreckig sein.



Folie ist eine Preisfrage  ob PVC (billiger) oder EPDM (teurer).
EPDM (Kautschukfolie) ist leichter zu verlegen aber schwieriger zu reparieren wenn einmal doch etwas passieren sollte.
PVC ist steifer (je nach Stärke) aber wenn man einen sonnigen Tag zum verlegen (Folie geht leichter zu verlegen wenn sie warm ist) abwartet gehts genauso leicht wie EPDM.

Vlies würde ich immer darunter legen, reicht bei dir wahrscheinlich schon 300er, besser (Sicher ist Sicher) 500er.


----------



## chrisgruebl (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Servus Doro

Zum Thema Regenwassernutzung - ja, aber nur richtig!

Sprich ab in einen Regenwassertank damit - inkl. Vorfilter, beruh. Einlauf,  Überlauf in Sickerschacht, schwimmender Entnahme und Pumpe zum Entnehmen.

So wird der grobe Dreck gefiltert, Schwebestoffe können sich am Boden ablegen... etc.

Direkt einleiten - nein danke! (nochdazu, wenn es regnet, brauchst du kaum zusätzliches Wasser im Teich - aber nur dann würdest du was bekommen)

Zum Thema Folie: Nie ohne Vlies (und besser eine dünnere Folie mit Vlies als eine dicke...), um so dicker, um so mehr hält sie aus, keine Frage - ist aber auch schwerer einzubauen, Falten auszubiegen etc. - hier muß man sich halt die Frage stellen ob es Sinn macht.... (bei einem Badeteich etc. ja, aber für einen Naturteich, zahlt es sich imho nicht aus...)


----------



## sagesse (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich nur schnell für Eure wirklich hilfreichen Ratschläge bedanken.

Ich werde Euch bestimmt noch mal nerven müssen. Im Moment stockt das Projekt etwas, obwohl ich schon halb fertig bin. Die Nachbarn haben Bedenken wegen der Mücken und whrscheinlich sieht der Teich für sie als Baustelle mönströs aus, obwohl er doch garnicht groß ist
und obwohl ich doch wenig Chaos hinterlasse - ist schließlich ein schöner Garten.
Eigentlich sind es doch sonst sehr liebe Nachbarn......

frustrierte Grüße 
Doro


----------



## Trautchen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo Doro, Mücken suchen sich auch jede Pfütze etc. Wenn´s danach geht...Da würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen lassen. Und wenn der Teich erstmal fertig ist, dann kleben sie bestimmt am Zaun. Vielleicht sollen ja auch ein paar kleine Fische rein ¿ (Ironie) dann hätte sich das Problem mit den Mücken sowieso erledigt. Außerdem gibt es Gazefenster...


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Servus Doro

Gibts bei den Nachbarn irgendwelche offen Wassergefäße (zb. eine Regentonne oder Pfützen oder volle Wassergefäße).

Hier werden Mücken gezüchtet, nicht im Gartenteich (das würde ich den Nachbarn auch an den Kopf werfen). Denn im Teich werden sich soviele "Räuber" Wasserkäfer, Libellenlarven, Frösch, __ Kröten, __ Molche  usw., einstellen das du sogar auf Fische verzichten kannst, was ich dir sogar ans Herz lege.


----------



## Trautchen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

... ich meinte natürlich die Nachbarn kleben dann am Zaun und nicht die Mücken...
Außerdem gehören die Mücken zum Sommer wie einTeich in den Garten, oder so ähnlich...


----------



## sternhausen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo zusammen
In einem funktionierenden Gartenteich gibt es keine Stechmücken!!!!!
Das läst die Natur schon gar nicht zu.
Und Regenwasser, nein danke.
Bei deiner Teichgröße würde wahrscheinlich der das ganue herrichten für den Regenwassereinlaß incl Vorfilter mehr kosten als das Befüllen mit vernünftigen Wasser.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## sagesse (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo Wassergärtner,

- die Nachbarn und die Mücken - kann ich meine Nachbarn vielleicht beruhigen, indem ich verspreche, zur Not "Neudorff Stechmückenfrei" ins Wasser zu geben? Ist es wirklich unbedenklich für andere Tiere und Pflanzen?
Oder ist so ein Mittel aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht empfehlenswert?

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Vielen Dank 
Doro


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo Doro, 

passt ja eigentlich nicht mehr zum Thema Regenrinne das mit den Mücken ! 
wird da echt schon ueber Mücken palavert wo gar keine sind ? 
Ich hab mit meinem Wasserloch im Garten nicht mehr und nicht weniger Mücken gehabt als ohne. 
Und bevor Du was ins Wasser kippst warte doch erst mal ab ob es übermässig Mücken gibt. 
Mücken haben übrigens in unserem Ökosytem und im Nahrungskreislauf durchaus Ihre Berechtigung. 
Was sollen z.B. viele Vögel Essen, wenn es keine Mücken mehr gibt ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## m.h. (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Regenrinne in den Teich leiten????*

Hallo,

bin auch neu hier und wollte mal etwas zum Thema beitragen - Regenrinne, nicht die Schnacken- 

Bei mir läuft ca 1/3 meiner Dachfläche über die Rinne in meinen Teich. Was locker die Hälfte des Wasserbedarfs meines Teichs deckt (ca. 6 x 7 m und 1,70 tief). 
Besonders im Frühjahr, also jetzt, merke ich das. Das Wasser färbt sich für kurze Zeit durch den Blütenstaub gelb. Wenn diese Sedimente sich dann abgesetzt haben, werden meine Kieselsteinen - mit denen ich die ganze Folie abgedeckt habe - grün. 

Ich habe keinen Filter an der Regenrinne, was ein Fehler war. Werde mir wohl einen selber basteln müssen. Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich? Steh nicht so sehr auf Regenfässer am Teich.


----------

